# Bird Feeder



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm approaching my 8th decade and spend more time watching the birds in the yard. I've got feeders from the store but I thought I'd try making one. The wood is cedar, except for the scrolled cardinal on the acrylic hopper. That was 1/8 pw. I had issues gluing the scroll work to acrylic too. CA glue didn't work. My last try was Weld Bond and it seems to be holding, but it early days. We get a wide range of temps here in the mid-west so we'll see. The floor is window screen. I'm hoping that there will be less chance of mildew and the feed spouting. Most of the joints were dowels and epoxy or Titebond III. There is a suet feeder on one end. Thank for looking.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a nice feeder. I feed our wild birds too. Switched to hulled sunflower seeds and it's much less messy. I get it from a local feed store, fifty pounds at about a buck a pound. It went up in price a lot this batch, I guess it's the Biden bite.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice. If the glue doesn't hold up maybe try silicone.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks Good!. Expect your bird seed bill to go up. When I added a second feeder the birds must have put it on facebook as there were birds everywhere.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Also approaching that 8th decade. Your bird feeder looks great. I see you have a squirrel defender. I also had one, But the darn things managed to jump from above onto the feeder. Dislodged the feeder from its pole. I've used liquid nails with fair amount of success.

I also enjoy this site. The folks here (except for me) are the most generous, most knowledgeable, kindest and smartest people anywhere. Seems no matter the question, someone has an answer or a suggestion or does an internet search to help.

Back in the early 1950's my grandmother, Beatrice McInerney, drove me around in Los Angeles in a 1949 Hudson. She was a feisty old lady and we usually managed to find some candy for me and some beer for her. Awwwh, the good ol' days......


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

That is a wonderful bird feeder. If it falls apart just make another. The birds probably don't really care if the cool decorations don't stick but they are thankful for a quick bite. Very cool.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

Lawseeker said:


> Also approaching that 8th decade. Your bird feeder looks great. I see you have a squirrel defender. I also had one, But the darn things managed to jump from above onto the feeder. Dislodged the feeder from its pole. I've used liquid nails with fair amount of success.
> 
> I also enjoy this site. The folks here (except for me) are the most generous, most knowledgeable, kindest and smartest people anywhere. Seems no matter the question, someone has an answer or a suggestion or does an internet search to help.
> 
> Back in the early 1950's my grandmother, Beatrice McInerney, drove me around in Los Angeles in a 1949 Hudson. She was a feisty old lady and we usually managed to find some candy for me and some beer for her. Awwwh, the good ol' days......


Look closely at the picture - you'll see a difference in the size of the poll under the squirrel guard vs. above it. I placed 3" plastic pipe over the standard poll. The squirrel no longer bother it.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's a nice feeder. I feed our wild birds too. Switched to hulled sunflower seeds and it's much less messy. I get it from a local feed store, fifty pounds at about a buck a pound. It went up in price a lot this batch, I guess it's the Biden bite.


If I can find it I'll give the hulled sunflower seed a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## toddslagowski06 (8 mo ago)

I am glad that there are people who care about birds. I have loved birdwatching in the wild since childhood. It fascinates me. My wife and I thought about where we should spend our vacation together for a long time. Then I accidentally found Costa Rica Focus birdwatching tours. On that day, I was happy as a child because I had dreamed of photographing rare species of birds all my life. I'll be honest, I've been to many countries around the world and on more than 12 cruises, but never before have I experienced such pleasure as on a wild bird watching tour.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @toddslagowski06


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @toddslagowski06 , welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome @*toddslagowski06. *Happy you decided to join the fun. Very cool that you have such a passion for birds. They are fascinating creatures. I live in the high desert in California and about the most exotic species we have are road runners. We have large back yard with lots of plants and trees, so we attract common species. We do get a towhee migrating through from time to time. They like a couple of fruit trees we have just for them, but not cold enough last winter for fruit to set. I guess I could put out oranges for them. I've heard they like them.


----------

